

Android Wear and smart watches won't take off without design - marak210
http://marakblog.wordpress.com/2014/06/30/smart-watches-wont-take-off-without-design/

======
higherpurpose
I agree. I find the two available now very ugly, like some toy watches, and
it's the reason I never understood the hype around Pebble, either being just
as ugly. Something like Moto 360 looks a lot more like how one of these
watches should look like, but I'm sure we could see even better than that in
the future.

